# Marksman 1\4 inch yoke compatible replacement bands



## Brewersyard (May 7, 2016)

Good morning all,

I have an "old school" marksman 3040 which is about 30 years old and I'm looking to buy a replacement rubber to fit this slingshot, I think it was described as having a 1\4 inch yoke.

Finding someone to sell the marksman replacement band in the UK is difficult as nobody appears to sell this replacement.

So my question is, are there any other commercial tubular brands that fit this particular slingshot such as Trumark, Crossman or Barnett that may have a similar internal diameter that will fit the marksman.

I'm also open to the idea of any tubular rubber that will fit

Hope someone can help

Darren


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Just about any big box store slingshot replacement bands will fit a 1/4" frame.

I also have used the small and medium tubes from Simple Shot. They have a much lighter pull than the replacement bands. Simple Shots
Large bands will work but have a much harder pull.

http://simple-shot.com/diy/dipped-latex-slingshot-tubing-10/

You can also put on flat bands.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/38825-trumark-s9-mod/


----------



## Brewersyard (May 7, 2016)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Just about any big box store slingshot replacement bands will fit a 1/4" frame.
> I also have used the small and medium tubes from Simple Shot. They have a much lighter pull than the replacement bands. Simple Shots
> Large bands will work but have a much harder pull.
> http://simple-shot.com/diy/dipped-latex-slingshot-tubing-10/
> ...


Thank you very much grandpa grumpy.

I hadn't considered the flat bands previously, they do look good.

How do they compare to the tubular versions? In terms of power or ease of use?


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Brewersyard said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> > Just about any big box store slingshot replacement bands will fit a 1/4" frame.
> ...


Flat bands, especially tapered ones, offer higher ammo velocity with lower draw weight. Tubes offer a longer service life.


----------



## Brewersyard (May 7, 2016)

Viper010 said:


> Brewersyard said:
> 
> 
> > Grandpa Grumpy said:
> ...


Nice one viper010

Thank you


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Brewersyard -

There are some posts here that show how to attach flat bands to a wire framed slingshot.

Another option: I have been fooling around with #64 rubber bands - chained - and then attached to wire framed slingshots using a cut #64 rubber band and paracord to make Gypsy tabs. The trick is to have some sort of rubber on the wire frame for your band set or Gypsy tab to grip. I use old tube sets. In your case, it may be possible to wrap a cut rubber band around the wire frame to make a grippy surface and then add the gypsy tabs.

This is probably easier to show w/ photos than it is to explain. Let me know and I will post some photos for you.

Remember to wear your goggles!


----------

